# The pace of D1 college soccer



## Michael Varn (Sep 14, 2020)

The only college soccer on TV on a regular basis is the NCAA college cup tournament that is held anually to determine a national champion.

But watching D1 college soccer looks a whole lot different from top pro and top international soccer.

But it's not just because it is a different level of soccer, that is obvious, but....

Why is D1 soccer played at such a fast pace?

Let's begin with my perceptions: 

Why does the feild that college teams play on look so much smaller than the feilds that top pros play on?

Those feilds that the pros play on look like multi acre plantations, while D1 soccer feilds look so compact? 

It's the same for womens college soccer in comparison also. The women use those multi acre plantations as well during Olympic and World Cup competitions.

Again, my POV is coming from watching TV. Is this simply due to the fact that the video camera is placed closer to feild level in college than that of the pros?

In D1 soccer I have never seen players from either team pouce on 50/50 loose balls so quickly after the ball is not in possesion of either team.  

College players can really occupy empty space very quickly. And it seems like they are sprinting at full speed from start to finish without getting tired. I guess this is because a players endurance around the age of 18 to 22 is the best it's ever going to be.

Now the top pros are cleary more creative on the individual level, and alot less systematic than college teams as they maintain possession moving forward with passes.

I guess the top pros have a way of "slowing the game down". Now I am not saying top pros are not fast, but they seem to be more methodical with the ball on offense and defense.

Does anyone share this perception?


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Sep 14, 2020)

I don't agree.  The pace of the game is much faster in the pro game.  The thing is that pro's have a much better touch and control of the ball, so if you waste your energy running at them they will just use their superior pass skills to pass the ball.   So while pro's players are not blindly running and pressing, the ball moves much faster in their game.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 14, 2020)

Nope...disagree by a wide margin.  I’d say the college game is more chaotic which may make it seem faster paced. But that is about it.


----------



## Michael Varn (Sep 14, 2020)

Simisoccerfan said:


> I don't agree.  The pace of the game is much faster in the pro game.  The thing is that pro's have a much better touch and control of the ball, so if you waste your energy running at them they will just use their superior pass skills to pass the ball.   So while pro's players are not blindly running and pressing, the ball moves much faster in their game.


This "slowing the game down" thing is not just my perception. If you listen to late night sports talk radio, like ESPN for example, they discuss sports in general in a much more subjective way, not just X's and O's, or the scorelines for the day. 

They have frequent conversations about how the top professionals in any sport are able to create some illusion that they appear to moving fast while everybody else seems to be standing still.

They dig deeper into the weeds when they have these conversations about the "zone" in terms of how professional athlètes who are in these "zones" at any particular time in a game can create such illusions.

My personal perception of all sports and soccer on the highest level seems to coroberate these late night discussions.

So, you are right, but I just cannot figure out how I am falling for this illusion, but the differences created by these illusions between D1 soccer and the top pros still continues when I watch them play.

Are the sizes of college and professional soccer feilds actually the same, or are pro feilds actually larger than college feilds?


----------



## Michael Varn (Sep 14, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Nope...disagree by a wide margin.  I’d say the college game is more chaotic which may make it seem faster paced. But that is about it.


Ah yes! Now we are getting somewhere. To a small degree, I agree with you. Chaos is a word I would use to describe D1 college soccer from time to time.


Michael Varn said:


> This "slowing the game down" thing is not just my perception. If you listen to late night sports talk radio, like ESPN for example, they discuss sports in general in a much more subjective way, not just X's and O's, or the scorelines for the day.
> 
> They have frequent conversations about how the top professionals in any sport are able to create some illusion that they appear to moving fast while everybody else seems to be standing still.
> 
> ...


Let's find out if you agree with this:

In pro soccer, when they are moving the ball out of their défensive third, there does not seem to be alot of pressure, except when it is late, when the team without the ball is trailing.

Things just seem more casual as they methodically switch the feild or when  they lob the ball into the middle or attacking third, and no one is anywhere around to contest the lob.

It seems to me that college soccer players are trained to press the opposing team all the time makeing it harder to advance out of the defensive third.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 14, 2020)

Michael Varn said:


> Ah yes! Now we are getting somewhere. To a small degree, I agree with you. Chaos is a word I would use to describe D1 college soccer from time to time.
> 
> Let's find out if you agree with this:
> 
> ...


Most of that is by design.  Different tactics and playing styles can create not so exciting games.  But I think you are selling the Pro Athlete short by saying College players are faster.  The precision of and the pace of the movement in the pro game is far superior at the pro level.  Especially in terms of decision making (Player IQ).  This level of skill and player IQ reduces the level of chaotic characteristics in the pro game.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 14, 2020)

Michael Varn said:


> Ah yes! Now we are getting somewhere. To a small degree, I agree with you. Chaos is a word I would use to describe D1 college soccer from time to time.
> 
> Let's find out if you agree with this:
> 
> ...


American style of futbol is characterized by inpatience and playing direct.  Seems chaotic, but really it's a waste of energy.  European futbol is  more methodical, patient and all players on the field can attack.  Playing direct is a tool, not a strategy but it's the way the game is played here.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 14, 2020)

happy9 said:


> American style of futbol is characterized by inpatience and playing direct.  Seems chaotic, but really it's a waste of energy.  European futbol is  more methodical, patient and all players on the field can attack.  Playing direct is a tool, not a strategy but it's the way the game is played here.


I remember when my dd played against the San Jose Earthquakes and all those goats.  Our coach had the best game plan.  We would put a full court press on the their back four and they didnt know what hit them.  We did it like 8 minutes into the match and it was like a deer in head light moment and the greatest game my dd has ever played.  It was fun to watch.........We won 2-0


----------



## Dargle (Sep 14, 2020)

Part of the answer is that the college rules are different.  The ability to sub out players in the first half and bring them back in during the second half means you can play all out press style (see, e.g., Stanford men in recent years) and coaches recruit for those athletic traits to suit that style.  Not as much need to pick your runs carefully because of that.

As far as field size, there is more variability because teams play on more multi-use fields than in the pros in the modern day.  Width is sometimes lost because of a track for instance, whereas soccer specific stadiums are common in the pros these days.


----------



## espola (Sep 14, 2020)

Dargle said:


> Part of the answer is that the college rules are different.  The ability to sub out players in the first half and bring them back in during the second half means you can play all out press style (see, e.g., Stanford men in recent years) and coaches recruit for those athletic traits to suit that style.  Not as much need to pick your runs carefully because of that.
> 
> As far as field size, there is more variability because teams play on more multi-use fields than in the pros in the modern day.  Width is sometimes lost because of a track for instance, whereas soccer specific stadiums are common in the pros these days.


My son played 4 years D1 (UC Davis) and none of the fields I saw them play on was constrained by a track.  The tightest was probably at Cal Poly SLO, where the constraint was the placement of the football grandstands, but even so the field there measures out on google maps at 67 yards wide.  Most D1 teams have soccer-specific fields, or fields shared with lacrosse.

I agree with the comment about the open substitution rules allowing for a faster-paced game, and I like it that way.  Maybe FIFA and the pros should look into loosening up the substitution rules to be more like college.


----------



## Giesbock (Sep 14, 2020)

Quality of touch is a big differentiator. D1 players chasing the ball even 1m or 2m after they collect adds to that hectic feel...  pros that drop the ball at their feet and move it where they want are under a lot less pressure- seems calm and slow by comparison.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 14, 2020)

espola said:


> My son played 4 years D1 (UC Davis) and none of the fields I saw them play on was constrained by a track.  The tightest was probably at Cal Poly SLO, where the constraint was the placement of the football grandstands, but even so the field there measures out on google maps at 67 yards wide.  Most D1 teams have soccer-specific fields, or fields shared with lacrosse.
> 
> I agree with the comment about the open substitution rules allowing for a faster-paced game, and I like it that way.  Maybe FIFA and the pros should look into loosening up the substitution rules to be more like college.


nahh


----------



## Michael Varn (Sep 15, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Most of that is by design.  Different tactics and playing styles can create not so exciting games.  But I think you are selling the Pro Athlete short by saying College players are faster.  The precision of and the pace of the movement in the pro game is far superior at the pro level.  Especially in terms of decision making (Player IQ).  This level of skill and player IQ reduces the level of chaotic characteristics in the pro game.


Player IQ sounds like a sports topic you might hear on those late night talk shows.

Exactly what is player IQ? I have not played soccer in a while, but do they actually have IQ tests now? If they have them for goalkeepers I would love to take one for old times sake! 

I certainly can't play anymore, but I think my knowledge of the position is still intact!

If you apply IQ to academics, IQ does not always match real performance.

Is this so for soccer players as well?

But if there is no test, which I really believe is the case, how do you measure a players IQ in comparison to their team mates, all other things being equal?

Could this determine who makes a roster, or determine who starts?

So I have to assume that a players IQ is real like you suggest, but exactly how it's measured is simply not clear. 

I would imagine that a sports psychologist who specializes in any particular sport like soccer would be the only person that could make since of it.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 15, 2020)

Michael Varn said:


> Player IQ sounds like a sports topic you might hear on those late night talk shows.
> 
> Exactly what is player IQ? I have not played soccer in a while, but do they actually have IQ tests now? If they have them for goalkeepers I would love to take one for old times sake!
> 
> ...


Sports IQ is a thing.  It sounds pretty cliche but there really  isn't another way to describe the intangible ways that some athletes have demonstrated mastery within their sport. I think it takes someone about 7000 hrs to master a field. I would say this also applies to athletes.  

The NFL uses the wonderlic test to try and determine the cognitive ability and problem solving aptitude of players. But it's not a sports IQ test and some of the best quarterbacks have not done well on the test.


----------



## Michael Varn (Sep 15, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Sports IQ is a thing.  It sounds pretty cliche but there really  isn't another way to describe the intangible ways that some athletes have demonstrated mastery within their sport. I think it takes someone about 7000 hrs to master a field. I would say this also applies to athletes.
> 
> The NFL uses the wonderlic test to try and determine the cognitive ability and problem solving aptitude of players. But it's not a sports IQ test and some of the best quarterbacks have not done well on the test.


Very interesting. Did you see the ice hockey movie "Miracle" about team USA at the olympics 1980?

I don't know wether or not this is what actually happened, but Herb Brooks gave the player/candidates for the team what appeared to be IQ tests.

If this part of the film was true, it did indeed help him select his final roster before the games in Lake Placid.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 15, 2020)

Michael Varn said:


> Very interesting. Did you see the ice hockey movie "Miracle" about team USA at the olympics 1980?
> 
> I don't know wether or not this is what actually happened, but Herb Brooks gave the player/candidates for the team what appeared to be IQ tests.
> 
> If this part of the film was true, it did indeed help him select his final roster before the games in Lake Placid.


What a miracle that was.  Time to hear that call again.......


----------



## happy9 (Sep 15, 2020)

Michael Varn said:


> Very interesting. Did you see the ice hockey movie "Miracle" about team USA at the olympics 1980?
> 
> I don't know wether or not this is what actually happened, but Herb Brooks gave the player/candidates for the team what appeared to be IQ tests.
> 
> If this part of the film was true, it did indeed help him select his final roster before the games in Lake Placid.


I read this article back in FEB.  They had a plan, recruited players to fit the plan, then trained the plan.  Doesn't talk to any type of test being administered.  The coaching staff definitely did their homework in analyzing the Soviet Union style of play.  They designed their strategy and tactics off of their analysis and prior experience playing against them.









						Inside the Miracle on Ice: How Team USA defied the numbers 40 years ago
					

Team USA was outpossessed, outshot and overmatched. So how did Herb Brooks' team pull off the miracle 40 years ago? We go inside the numbers and strategy of the upset.




					www.espn.com


----------



## outside! (Sep 15, 2020)

espola said:


> My son played 4 years D1 (UC Davis) and none of the fields I saw them play on was constrained by a track.  The tightest was probably at Cal Poly SLO, where the constraint was the placement of the football grandstands, but even so the field there measures out on google maps at 67 yards wide.  Most D1 teams have soccer-specific fields, or fields shared with lacrosse.
> 
> I agree with the comment about the open substitution rules allowing for a faster-paced game, and I like it that way.  Maybe FIFA and the pros should look into loosening up the substitution rules to be more like college.


Most US college soccer fields I have seen are narrower than pro soccer fields. Narrow fields mean each player has less time on the ball. The best field I have seen is CSUF's 120 x 70 yard field. For comparison, some other popular professional stadium field sizes are as follows:

Anfield – 100 yards by 74 yards (101m x 68m)
Camp Nou – 114 yards by 74 yards (105m x 68m)
Emirates Stadium –115 yards by 74 yards (105m x 68m)
Etihad Stadium – 115 yards by 74 yards (105m x 68m)
Old Trafford – 116 yards by 76 yards (106m x 69m)
Stamford Bridge – 112 yards by 73 yards (103m x 67m)
White Hart Lane – 109 yards by 73 yards (100m x 67m)
I agree with the OP that men's D1 soccer can play at a frantic pace. The games I have seen in person average 5 or so touches from one end of the field for much of the game such that it is like watching ping pong or tennis. The combination of lots of subs and a narrow field changes the game. I personally hope that FIFA takes nothing from the college game.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 15, 2020)

espola said:


> ....Maybe FIFA and the pros should look into loosening up the substitution rules to be more like college.


One of the dumbest suggestions ever......


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 15, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> One of the* dumbest suggestions ever*......


Now now Kicker, that wasn't very nice.  I like change.  Three point line sucks in the NBA and I thought it was a lame ideal and would change the game forever.  I think soccer needs to allow subs in and out, like hockey.  Time to toughen everyone up.  This sport is too soft and needs some ganas and spice.  We also need a Men's Coach like Herb Brooks to go make a miracle in the next 10 years or so.  It can be done and we can win the World Cup against Brazil.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 15, 2020)

I never payed attention to College ball, until my kid started playing D1 and oh boy, how disappointing it is....


----------



## outside! (Sep 15, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Now now Kicker, that wasn't very nice.  I like change.  Three point line sucks in the NBA and I thought it was a lame ideal and would change the game forever.  I think soccer needs to allow subs in and out, like hockey.  Time to toughen everyone up.  This sport is too soft and needs some ganas and spice.  We also need a Men's Coach like Herb Brooks to go make a miracle in the next 10 years or so.  It can be done and we can win the World Cup against Brazil.


I hope you know that your DD knows much more about the game than you do because your ignorance of the game is astounding. Limited substitutions is one of the biggest defining characteristics of soccer. In the old days, there were no subs. Talk about tough.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 15, 2020)

outside! said:


> *I hope you know that your DD knows much more about the game than you do* because your *ignorance of the game is astounding*. Limited substitutions is one of the biggest defining characteristics of soccer. In the old days, there were no subs. Talk about tough.


I played AYSO from 1st grade until 8th grade.  I was good and I know the rules from England.  Rules are made to be changed sometimes.  Here's my point regarding females.  Way too many girls sit on da bench and watch.  That is stupid Outside.  The GDA ruined the girls game brah.  We will play like England now.....lol!!!!!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 15, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I played AYSO from 1st grade until 8th grade.  I was good and I know the rules from England.  Rules are made to be changed sometimes.  Here's my point regarding females.  Way too many girls sit on da bench and watch.  That is stupid Outside.  The GDA ruined the girls game brah.  We will play like England now.....lol!!!!!


You forgot to say, “in your opinion”.


----------



## NorCalDad (Sep 15, 2020)

Soccer IQ is absolutely a thing.  You can really see it with the youngers as kids develop this at different rates.  Admittedly it's hard to watch when half the team is playing kickball and the other half wants to play more strategically. 

As far as speed of the game...I love this read:

https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/messi-walks-better-than-most-players-run/#:~:text=This season in the Champions,your role on that team.


----------



## Giesbock (Sep 15, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> Soccer IQ is absolutely a thing.  You can really see it with the youngers as kids develop this at different rates.  Admittedly it's hard to watch when half the team is playing kickball and the other half wants to play more strategically.
> 
> As far as speed of the game...I love this read:
> 
> https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/messi-walks-better-than-most-players-run/#:~:text=This season in the Champions,your role on that team.


Awesome article.  Thank you.

I recently heard my daughter’s coach explaining to her how to Hide her speed...

Similar?


----------



## outside! (Sep 15, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I played AYSO from 1st grade until 8th grade.  I was good and I know the rules from England.  Rules are made to be changed sometimes.  Here's my point regarding females.  Way too many girls sit on da bench and watch.  That is stupid Outside.  The GDA ruined the girls game brah.  We will play like England now.....lol!!!!!


I did not play much soccer, since it was not available in the small town we moved to. Your DD plays at a higher level than you ever did, hence she knows the game better than you. My kids know way more about the game than I do. The current college substitution rules allow hockey style line changes favored by Anson Dorrance at UNC. I personally feel that is an ugly style of soccer that does not prepare our players for the world game. We have an amazing sports infrastructure for college athletes, and the NCAA ruins it for soccer. If there were fewer substitutions and the season was not so compact, there would not be a need for such large rosters. Smaller rosters would be less expensive also. Since we have so many English youth coaches in the US, it is not surprising that we play with an English flavor. I look forward to the time when we have our own homegrown generation of coaches, and especially to the time when the generation they coach become coaches.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 15, 2020)

outside! said:


> I did not play much soccer, since it was not available in the small town we moved to. Your DD plays at a higher level than you ever did, hence she knows the game better than you. My kids know way more about the game than I do. The current college substitution rules allow hockey style line changes favored by Anson Dorrance at UNC. I personally feel that is an ugly style of soccer that does not prepare our players for the world game. We have an amazing sports infrastructure for college athletes, and the NCAA ruins it for soccer. If there were fewer substitutions and the season was not so compact, there would not be a need for such large rosters. Smaller rosters would be less expensive also. Since we have so many English youth coaches in the US, it is not surprising that we play with an English flavor. I look forward to the time when we have our own homegrown generation of coaches, and especially to the time when the generation they coach become coaches.


My first game ever was CSUF vs USC at SC like 6 or 7 years ago.  Titans won and played harder and had a chip on their shoulder.  It was super physical and I was shocked.  My dd IQ in soccer is very high and is made for possession with ganas.  I understand the Blues way and I always say the silver lining of the age change was saving my dd body from injury.  It's all working itself out.


----------



## outside! (Sep 15, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> My first game ever was CSUF vs USC at SC like 6 or 7 years ago.  Titans won and played harder and had a chip on their shoulder.  It was super physical and I was shocked.  My dd IQ in soccer is very high and is made for possession with ganas.  I understand the Blues way and I always say the silver lining of the age change was saving my dd body from injury.  It's all working itself out.


I was at the CSUF vs. USC game last year at USC's embarassing field (I was first chair vuvuzela). USC had one player smaller than Titan's biggest player and played a very physical game. USC was the better team, but it was 0-0 at half. If Titan Sarah Davidson's first half shot would have even hit the post a little more towards the inside of the post than it did, it might have been a game were the better team did not win. Titan's Atlanta Primus scored a classy goal though.


----------



## espola (Sep 15, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> One of the dumbest suggestions ever......


When professional soccer started, there were no substitutes allowed, and the team owners were happy with not having to hire extra people. .  Now we are up to 5 in some professional/international games.  Change is coming and will be welcomed with "Why didn't we do that before?"


----------



## espola (Sep 15, 2020)

outside! said:


> I did not play much soccer, since it was not available in the small town we moved to. Your DD plays at a higher level than you ever did, hence she knows the game better than you. My kids know way more about the game than I do. The current college substitution rules allow hockey style line changes favored by Anson Dorrance at UNC. I personally feel that is an ugly style of soccer that does not prepare our players for the world game. We have an amazing sports infrastructure for college athletes, and the NCAA ruins it for soccer. If there were fewer substitutions and the season was not so compact, there would not be a need for such large rosters. Smaller rosters would be less expensive also. Since we have so many English youth coaches in the US, it is not surprising that we play with an English flavor. I look forward to the time when we have our own homegrown generation of coaches, and especially to the time when the generation they coach become coaches.


By the time my boys were 12, they were better than I ever was (my daughter had switched to lacrosse by that age, and I never had skill at all there).  I will never forget the first game where my 9-year-old playing sweeper pulled off several offside traps in the first half of a game, a play that I had only seen on paper before.


----------



## espola (Sep 15, 2020)

outside! said:


> Most US college soccer fields I have seen are narrower than pro soccer fields. Narrow fields mean each player has less time on the ball. The best field I have seen is CSUF's 120 x 70 yard field. For comparison, some other popular professional stadium field sizes are as follows:
> 
> Anfield – 100 yards by 74 yards (101m x 68m)
> Camp Nou – 114 yards by 74 yards (105m x 68m)
> ...


UC Davis field (measured on google maps) is 118 by 74 yards.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Sep 15, 2020)

My dd's field measures 117 by 72 yards.


----------



## eastbaysoccer (Sep 15, 2020)

There not much pace in women's soccer compared to men.  

I really enjoy skill soccer played by the likes of Stanford, UCLA, Pepperdine, etc.  All that kick the ball down the field stuff and take your chances is reflective on the head coach's inability to develop his players and team.


----------



## Woodwork (Sep 21, 2020)

I watched an interview of a college player on this topic a while back.  The basic idea was that college players were told not to respect their opponents.  Attempt tackles as quickly and frequently as possible outside your 1/3 and recover if it doesn't work.  You get more goals off of forced turnovers and errors and the other team isn't so good in possession that there is much downside to missing a tackle.  Apparently this makes for a transition if any of them ever make it to MLS but that type of recklessness is fun to see when a new player fresh from college starts.


----------



## outside! (Sep 21, 2020)

Woodwork said:


> I watched an interview of a college player on this topic a while back.  The basic idea was that college players were told not to respect their opponents.  Attempt tackles as quickly and frequently as possible outside your 1/3 and recover if it doesn't work.  You get more goals off of forced turnovers and errors and the other team isn't so good in possession that there is much downside to missing a tackle.  Apparently this makes for a transition if any of them ever make it to MLS but that type of recklessness is fun to see when a new player fresh from college starts.


With lots of subs, spending the effort to recover after a bad tackle is a viable tactic. Once the player can't recover quickly enough, sub them.


----------



## Copa9 (Sep 21, 2020)

outside! said:


> I did not play much soccer, since it was not available in the small town we moved to. Your DD plays at a higher level than you ever did, hence she knows the game better than you. My kids know way more about the game than I do. The current college substitution rules allow hockey style line changes favored by Anson Dorrance at UNC. I personally feel that is an ugly style of soccer that does not prepare our players for the world game. We have an amazing sports infrastructure for college athletes, and the NCAA ruins it for soccer. If there were fewer substitutions and the season was not so compact, there would not be a need for such large rosters. Smaller rosters would be less expensive also. Since we have so many English youth coaches in the US, it is not surprising that we play with an English flavor. I look forward to the time when we have our own homegrown generation of coaches, and especially to the time when the generation they coach become coaches.


One reason rosters are so big in college is that players quit, transfer, and are done. Many players on a roster receive no athletic money, their resources are financial aid, academic moneys and loans.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 21, 2020)

outside! said:


> I hope you know that your DD knows much more about the game than you do because your ignorance of the game is astounding. Limited substitutions is one of the biggest defining characteristics of soccer. In the old days, there were no subs. Talk about tough.


Limited subs by the current international rule just means we get to watch clearly concussed players stumble along the sidelines, hoping to save their team a wasted substitution.

Tough?  Certainly tough to watch.  Not sure what you see in it.  I'd rather see a rule that allows reentry but caps the total number of players at 14.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 21, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Limited subs by the current international rule just means we get to watch clearly concussed players stumble along the sidelines, hoping to save their team a wasted substitution.
> 
> Tough?  Certainly tough to watch.  Not sure what you see in it.  I'd rather see a rule that allows reentry but caps the total number of players at 14.


One of the things US Soccer got right in the GDA was that a player who was suspected of being concussed could be subbed out for evaluation and re enter for the replacement player if cleared by the medic after evaluation.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 21, 2020)

Dargle said:


> Part of the answer is that the college rules are different.  The ability to sub out players in the first half and bring them back in during the second half means you can play all out press style (see, e.g., Stanford men in recent years) and coaches recruit for those athletic traits to suit that style.  Not as much need to pick your runs carefully because of that.
> 
> As far as field size, there is more variability because teams play on more multi-use fields than in the pros in the modern day.  Width is sometimes lost because of a track for instance, whereas soccer specific stadiums are common in the pros these days.


Use to play against Jeremy Gunn (Stanford Men) back when. He's doing what he knows and as you mention its a very old style English form of the game. Though some EPL teams still employ it.  Its a huge contrast when you watch Paul Ratcliff's ladies play quality soccer.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 21, 2020)

outside! said:


> I hope you know that your DD knows much more about the game than you do because your ignorance of the game is astounding. Limited substitutions is one of the biggest defining characteristics of soccer. In the old days, there were no subs. Talk about tough.


The sub rule brings a balance to the game. Therefore as you mention it is a defining characteristic.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 21, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Awesome article.  Thank you.
> 
> I recently heard my daughter’s coach explaining to her how to Hide her speed...
> 
> Similar?


Not quite, but a neat way to think of it. Its about making and seeing space on the field. Then knowing when to make runs and where. They used Messi and Firmino as examples because they play differently on teams with different tactics. Firmino uses his pace constantly while Messi picks his moments.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 21, 2020)

Michael Varn said:


> Player IQ sounds like a sports topic you might hear on those late night talk shows.
> 
> Exactly what is player IQ? I have not played soccer in a while, but do they actually have IQ tests now? If they have them for goalkeepers I would love to take one for old times sake!
> 
> ...


You can say that soccer IQ is simply the correct/creative decisions made during the game. Players with higher IQ's will constantly make these plays again and again throughout a game.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Dec 29, 2020)

outside! said:


> I did not play much soccer, since it was not available in the small town we moved to. Your DD plays at a higher level than you ever did, hence she knows the game better than you. My kids know way more about the game than I do. The current college substitution rules allow hockey style line changes favored by Anson Dorrance at UNC. I personally feel that is an ugly style of soccer that does not prepare our players for the world game. We have an amazing sports infrastructure for college athletes, and the NCAA ruins it for soccer. If there were fewer substitutions and the season was not so compact, there would not be a need for such large rosters. Smaller rosters would be less expensive also. Since we have so many English youth coaches in the US, it is not surprising that we play with an English flavor. I look forward to the time when we have our own homegrown generation of coaches, and especially to the time when the generation they coach become coaches.


not sure how the rules allow hockey style line changes -- never seen it happen.  Hockey forward plays 40-60 second shift then off the ice for 80-120 seconds as the 2nd and 3rd lines play then back onto the ice and that is repeated for 20 minutes. How is that like soccer? 

Why are large rosters a problem? Not all of the players on the roster are getting money or traveling with the team. They get to continue playing the sport they love, maybe it helps them get into a school that maybe they wouldn't have before. 

Most College players aren't going to the world stage anyway -- the ones that are have been at top clubs and have been invited to national camps before they get to college.  College can also allow those late bloomers bloom and try to play professionally after if they choose where it might have not even been on the radar before college.

Coaches coach to the players that they can get -- I have never attended a Club or College soccer practice where the drills were to just have the defenders drive the ball 50 yards down the field and have the forwards run onto it. They coach technical in practice and to results in games. Stanford, NC, USC, Florida State... get the cream of the crop and others get a mixture, so when IVY league team playing top 5 team if they play out of the back they are smothered and frustrated and lose 6-0. If they play get it the F out, they still lose, but maybe get a shot or 2 and lose 3-0.

Sports IQ is definitely a thing and comes into play when someone makes a play that you didn't see coming. Not the shot from 20 yards out or the sick maradona to split defenders -- more like the passes and moving the ball and body into spaces before others can and react.  

This post has gotten longer than I like -- but back to the original question -- the college game could possibly look faster depending on who you are watching and the skill level of 1 team over another.  However the overall ability of the athletes on the field is definitely not up to the pace of top level professionals no matter the size of the fields, even if it doesn't look like it on the field.


----------

